# First time to the groomer



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My guess is with puppies they really don't tolerate much when it comes to grooming. You have to kind of get them used to the sounds and feel of the tools used on grooming them. They shouldn't be charging you $35 for a toy poodle sanitary trim. I would NEVER in a million years pay that much.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

KPoos said:


> They shouldn't be charging you $35 for a toy poodle sanitary trim. I would NEVER in a million years pay that much.


I guess I didnt write that out right. He will be getting washed, dryed, his nails and anal glands done, ears cleaned and hair pulled, trimmed feet, face, tail and a sanitary trim.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd avoid getting the anal glands done unless you think he needs it and then take him to your vet for that. We just had a thread on this and someone mentioned that the more you do it, the more they need it done.


----------

